# Hdmi acr



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all, My new AV receiver (Denon AVR-x3000) and my new plasma TV (LG 60PB6600) both support HDMI ARC. I've turned it on in my TV and looked in my AVR setting and have not found related setting so I beleive it must be turned on by default? Anyway I can't get it to work when watching youtube or other online stuff directly from the TV. I beleive my HDMI cable are just too old and doesn't support this standard? I think they are HDMI 1.4 from about 3-4 years old. I'm I mistaken or I just don't see something that I should? I don't want to buy new cable if not required I've already got 2-3 that I don't use anymore.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

ARC can be used with any HDMI cable, so long as the TV and the receiver both support ARC, as yours do. Make sure the cable is firmly seated in the ARC HDMI jack on both devices. 

ARC won't work unless CEC is enabled too, so be sure that CEC is turned on in both devices.
(See pages 32 and 142 in the AVR X3000's manual.)

As a last resort, you might try connecting them together using an optical audio cable (aka TosLink). That's usually more reliable than ARC and CEC. The CEC standard in particular is not well defined, so interoperability problems are common.


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you for your help. I have no idea what is CEC but I will look into the page you refered me too to find out. I guess I must have forgot to turn this thing on. Thank you!


----------

